# طلب برنامج Autodesk Robot Structural Analysis 2010



## Hany Ahmed Omar (30 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كل عام وانتم بخير جميعا 
لقد وجدت في المنتدى الكثير والكثير عن تعليم برنامج 
Autodesk Robot Structural Analysis 2010 

وكنت اريد تحميل البرنامج 
فهل يوجد بين الاعضاء من لديه روابط لتحميله


----------



## سنا الإسلام (30 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة لله وبركاته

*روابط للبرنامج شاملا الكراك * 

http://rapidshare.com/files/238313838/ARSAP2010.part01.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/238313836/ARSAP2010.part02.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/238340866/ARSAP2010.part03.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/238340880/ARSAP2010.part04.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/238364997/ARSAP2010.part05.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/238365152/ARSAP2010.part06.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/238383791/ARSAP2010.part07.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/238383851/ARSAP2010.part08.rar

هذه الروابط منقولة من موقع المهندس انس رمضان من هذا الملتقى

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
​


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (30 أغسطس 2009)

شــكــرا لـك جــدا


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (30 أغسطس 2009)

لو ممكن سنا الاسلام ان تكون الروابط على غير ال Rapid share


----------



## سنا الإسلام (30 أغسطس 2009)

hany ahmed omar قال:


> لو ممكن سنا الاسلام ان تكون الروابط على غير ال rapid share


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذه الروابط ممتازة انا قمت بالتحميل منها ولن يحدث اى انتظار بين اى رابط والثانى حيث قمت بالتحميل منها ولم يطلب منى اى انتظار بل يتم التحميل مباشرة بعد كل رابط
بالنسبة لوجود روابط اخرى انا لا اعرف روابط اخرى كما انه من الصعب اعادة الرفع حيث ان حجم البرنامج كبير يصل الى 1.5 جيجا وهو مضغوط وحجم كل جزء بالرابط 200 ميجا
يوجد بمشاركة المهندس ايمن قنديل لشرح البرنامج رابط للبرنامج من موقعه الاصلى ولكنى لم اتمكن من التحميل من الرابط الموجود
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## وليد يوسف رميح (30 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t140929.html
هذه الروابط من موضوع للزميل عمرو نجاد
http://www.4shared.com/file/11467267...010part01.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11467384...010part02.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11468637...010part03.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11468654...010part04.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11468287...010part05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11468658...010part06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11468330...010part07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11467464...010part08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11467476...010part09.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11467485...010part10.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11467497...010part11.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11467511...010part12.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11467526...010part13.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11467535...010part14.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11467545...010part15.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11467554...010part16.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/11467533...010part17.html


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (31 أغسطس 2009)

شــكــرا لك جـداااا

سنا الإسلام 

وشكرا للمهندس وليد يوسف رميح


----------



## وليد يوسف رميح (31 أغسطس 2009)

hany ahmed omar قال:


> شــكــرا لك جـداااا
> 
> سنا الإسلام
> 
> وشكرا للمهندس وليد يوسف رميح


 

الشكر لله يا صديقي ...... وأي خدمة.


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (31 أغسطس 2009)

اخي العزيز مهندس هاني

لقد طلبت مني توضيح حول الفرق بين برنامج (autodesk robot) وبرنامج (tekla structures) 

اما عن الاول : autodesk robot 

فهو خاص بتحليل وتصميم المنشأت الخرسانية او المعدنية ويزيد عن برامج التحليل الانشائي الاخري بانه يخرج لوح للتسليح

اما عن الثاني : tekla structures

فهو برنامج لاخراج وانهاء اللوح بعد عملية التصميم فيقوم باعطاء لوح كاملة الابعاد والمساقط وهو يصلح للخرسانة ومميز جدا في الاستيل وسوف تتعرف علي ذلك في بقية الدروس ان شاء الله

ارجو ان اكون قد وفقت في الرد

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله
م/ايمن محمد قنديل


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (1 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا للمهندس ايمن قنديل للتوضيح

ولي سؤال للمهندس وليد يوسف رميح انا نزلت البرنامج من الروابط التي اضفتها 
وبعد فك الضغط اصبح البرنامج كله عبارة من ملف بامتداد iso
كيف اقوم بتسطيب البرنامج


----------



## وليد يوسف رميح (1 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يمكنك بعد فك الضغط عن أجزاء الإسطوانة أن تقوم بتسطيب البرنامج مباشرة باستخدام برنامج Ultraiso أو برنامج Daemon .
- كما يمكن أن تقوم بحرقها على اسطوانة DVD بأحد البرامج المذكورة . 
برنامج Ultraiso موجود على النت اعمل له Download جرب وبالتوفيق.


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (2 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا لك مهندس وليد يوسف رميح 
لقد نفع معه برنامج ال Daemon
ولكن اثناء التسطيب طلب مني ال serial number and product key
فما هما ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وهل البرنامج به الكراك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وشكرا لك
انا عارف اني تعبتك


----------



## وليد يوسف رميح (2 سبتمبر 2009)

Hany Ahmed Omar قال:


> شكرا لك مهندس وليد يوسف رميح
> لقد نفع معه برنامج ال Daemon
> ولكن اثناء التسطيب طلب مني ال serial number and product key
> فما هما ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لا داعي للشكر أخي الكريم وأنا تحت أمرك في مساعدة طالما أستطيعها ومفيش تعب ولا حاجة .
ومبارك عليك تسطيب البرنامج .
حمل هذا الكراك من موضوع للمهندس / أيمن قنديل
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t138294.html
ورابط تحميل الكراك هو:

_http://www.4shared.com/file/110980572/bfcf9bc4/New_Folder.html_ 


وبالتوفيق الدائم للجميع.


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (2 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا مهندس وليد يوسف 
انا نزلت الكراك 
ولما شغلت البرنامج لقيت اختيارين اختيار 
1-Activation code
2-run the product 
هل اختر الاختيار الثاني

وشكرا لك جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## وليد يوسف رميح (2 سبتمبر 2009)

ممتاز إنك شغلت البرنامج...
- انسخ الكراك (adlmint.dll ) وضع النسخة فى مسار البرنامج اللي انت اخترته أثناء التسطيب. وعموما هتروح على الـ -Program files - Autodesk - Autodesk Robot Structural Analysis 2010 SYSTEM - EXE 
وتلصق الكراك فى المجلد الأخير EXE 
ومبروووووك عليك البرنامج.
جرب وعرفني..... وبالتوفيق يا مهندس / هاني


----------



## وليد يوسف رميح (2 سبتمبر 2009)

نسيت أقولك ....... لازم البرنامج يكون مقفول أثناء نسخ الكراك .


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (2 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا لك مهندس وليد يوسف رميح 

البرنامج شغال 100 100


----------



## وليد يوسف رميح (3 سبتمبر 2009)

Hany Ahmed Omar قال:


> شكرا لك مهندس وليد يوسف رميح
> 
> البرنامج شغال 100 100


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أرجو أن تقوم بعمل الـ Activation للبرنامج حتي لا يعمل معك لمدة شهر كما هو معك الآن وإليك الطريقة وهي مشابهة لتنشيط وتفعيل أوتوكاد 2010......
طريقة عمل Activation الـ لبرنامج AutoCAD Robot Structural Analysis Pro 2010


1- افتح البرنامج AutoCAD Robrot Struture .
2- من قائمة Help اختر Robot Information - ومن النافذة الناتجة اضغط على Product Information .
3- من نافذة Product Licence Information اضغط Activate .
4- من نافذة Activation اضغط Activate .
5- استخدم الـ Serial Nember : - 666-69696969 .
6- انسخ الـ Request Code الموجود واذهب إلي الـ Keygen 32 (مرفق مع المشاركة).
7- من الـKeygen 32 XF – a2010 _ (وهو كيجن أوتوكاد2010 قمت بتجربته - ونجح معي - لعدم وجود كيجن 32 مع برنامج الروبوت) _ 
 اضغط على Mem Patch (هاااام جدا) وتأكد من ظهور نافذة Successfull 
مكتوب فيها Successfully Patched! 
(اذا كنت تستخدم ويندوز 7 اضغط كليك يمين على الكيجن واختر 
Run As Administrator) 
8- الصق الـRequest Code فى خانة الـ Request ثم اضغطGenerate .
 ثم انسخ كل ما بداخل خانة الـ Activation .
9- انتقل إلي صفحة الـ Activation وفعّل خيار Enter an activation code
 ثم الصق هنا ما تم نسخه فى الخطوة السابقة.
10- اضغط Next 

وبالتوفيق مع البرنامج ومع أرق تحياتي للجميع .


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (4 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرا لك جدا مهندس وليد يوسف رميح​*


----------



## مهندس العاصمة (4 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور علي البرنامج المهم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## وليد يوسف رميح (5 سبتمبر 2009)

hany ahmed omar قال:


> *شكرا لك جدا مهندس وليد يوسف رميح​*


 
بل الشكر لك أنت يا صديقي لأنه بسبب موضوعك هذا قمت بتنصيب البرنامج عندي بعد أن كان فى الأرشيف وبدأت تعلمه، وأسعدني جدا التفاعل خطوة بخطوة فى هذا الموضوع.....
و إن شاء الله أتمني للجميع ولك ولي المضي فى طريق احتراف هذا البرنامج الشيق .


----------



## م.صهيب (24 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
البرنامج مش شغال عندي علما تم تنصيبة والجهاز مواصفاتة عليا والبرنامج مش عايز يتفتح 
[ارجو الساعدة]


----------



## memoelsamaty (4 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جدا
ونرجو المزيد


----------



## nedoui (21 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هدا كتاب لشرح البرنامج
http://images.autodesk.com/adsk/files/robot_getting_started_guide_eng_2010_metric.pdf


----------



## أبو حامزة (18 ديسمبر 2009)

إن ألله في عون ألعبد ما دام ألعبد في عون أخيه ،لك جزاء ألعون أخي


----------



## sea2007 (20 ديسمبر 2009)

what is the serial no


----------



## sea2007 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

اعتذر لانى لم اقرا مشاركتك جيدا ولك كل الشكر على البرنامج


----------



## refaey (29 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخ الفاضل Hany Ahmed Omar قم بفتح ملف ال iso بواسطة cd وهميه وسيقوم الملف بعمل اوتو لود لبداية التسطيب _ مع اطيب الامنيات


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (30 ديسمبر 2009)

refaey قال:


> الاخ الفاضل hany ahmed omar قم بفتح ملف ال iso بواسطة cd وهميه وسيقوم الملف بعمل اوتو لود لبداية التسطيب _ مع اطيب الامنيات



شكرا لك جدا


----------



## م.جبــــار (18 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء

جاري المتابعة والتحميل


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (19 يناير 2010)

nedoui قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> هدا كتاب لشرح البرنامج
> http://images.autodesk.com/adsk/files/robot_getting_started_guide_eng_2010_metric.pdf



شكرا لك جدا لهذا الكتاب القيم


----------



## eng.yoka (3 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا كلكم
شكرا على روابط الرابيدشير الشغالة
و شكرا على شرح طريقة التسطيب و حل مشاكل التسطيب
وشكرا على الكراك و الكيجين
واخيرا شكرا على الكتاب
كلكم ما شاء الله بتساعدوا
ربنا يوفقكم و يوفقنا لما فيه الخير للمسلمين


----------



## fahdeldraihim (5 مارس 2010)

اخى العزيز م/أيمن

أريد الحصول على نسخة من برنامج robot حيث ان النسخة المحملة بعد فكها تتوقف ولايتم الفك بسبب عطب بعض الملفات المضغوطة كذلك أريد نسخة من برنامج prokon ليست Demo وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد يوسف محمد عوا (15 مارس 2010)

احيى القئمين عللى هذا الانجاز


----------



## محمد يوسف محمد عوا (15 مارس 2010)

شكرراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## asd salim (21 مارس 2010)

pls i need tutorials and pdf examples for robot


----------



## عبدالرحيم سالم (29 مارس 2010)

الاخوة الاعزاء 

تفضلوا رابط تورنت سريع للبرنامج :
http://www.picktorrent.com/torrent/...ofessional.2010.Multilingual.x86.NoPE.torrent

تحياتى


----------



## messaoudi algéria (30 مارس 2010)

thank you


----------



## shadan khalid (7 يوليو 2010)

اعزائي المهندسين المحترمين 
يوجد طريقة جديدة لتنزيل البرامج من autodesk trial بعد ذلك ممكن تفعيل البرنامج وعندي كل ال crack لكل البرامج 2011


----------



## م.صهيب (7 يوليو 2010)

يا أخ shadan khalid
ممكن رابط البرنامج وكراك لان الرابط السابق لم يشتغل البرنامج بعد التنزيل وشكرا


----------



## asd salim (16 يوليو 2010)

pls engineer...why no one add any question or comment??


----------



## oklateali (25 يوليو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## abdoo_farra (31 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على البرنامج اولاً ولكن البرنامج لا يعمل
يتم تحميل البرنامج وتنزيله على الجهاز بشكل طبيعي
ولكن عند الضغط على الايقونة على سطح البرنامج فان لا يشيء يظهر "فقط يظهر شعار البرنامج وكأنه سيعمل انتظر لفترة طويلة ولا يظهر شيء"

أرجو الافادة وشكراً


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (31 يوليو 2010)

*اخواني الاعزاء اليكم طريقة الشرح بعد المرة الاولي للتسطيب نعمل ريستارت للجهاز ثم نبدأبالتسطيب مرة اخري من نفس الايقونة م ريستارت ثم الكراك ثم مبروك البرنامج*​


----------



## كريم قطب رمضان (27 أغسطس 2011)

طلب من المهندس ايمن قنديل لو سمحت يابشمهندس انا طالب من حضرتك نسخة برنامج robot بس ياريت تكون بروابط شغالة لان كل الروابط لاتعمل وتعمل على ويندوز 7 اصدار 32 وشكرا جزيلا لحضرتك


----------



## adjoudj (9 أكتوبر 2011)

هل الكراك مع البرنامج من فضلكم


----------



## eng1989 (15 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور جزيل الشكر أخي الكريم وليد
ومشكورة جزيل الشكر أختي الكريمة سنا الإسلام 
 على هذا الجهد الكبير
أدامكما الله منارا لنشر العلم والمعرفة​


----------



## eng.amani (13 يوليو 2012)

ياجماعه انا محتاجة البرنامج بس الروابط متعددة وكثيرة وفي منها لم يفتح معي .... ممكن اختصارها برابط سهل اعرف اتعامل معاه والكراك يكون جاهز


----------



## انس عبدالله (23 يونيو 2015)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## انس عبدالله (23 يونيو 2015)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## kamel souisse (29 أغسطس 2017)

يا اخواتي المهندسين لقد جربت كل الروابط و لكنها لا تعمل.
من فضلكم اريد هذا البرنامج مستعجلا Autodesk robot 2010 64 bits win7
و شكرا مسبقا .


----------

